# Worried about "starting" college at 22



## Cliffx

Hi everyone,

I'll try to make this as short and to the point as possible. I've been in college for a while but due to screwing around and a fear of failure I'm basically starting fresh as a 22year old in the Fall. I've chosen to go to a small liberal arts college as I want a small accepting community instead of getting lost in the crowd like has happened at previous schools. I'm just worried being 22 that I'll have trouble making friendships with my classmates since by the time I graduate I'll be just shy of 26. I also want to study abroad at some point, which will most likely be during my Junior year when I'm 24 and am stupidly worrying about fitting in with people then too. =/

My dream is to be a dentist and I've just let the excuse of having a poor academic background and fear of failing hold me back from aggressively pursuing it. I've just finally gotten to the point that I don't want to screw around any longer and go all in on this dream and it terrifies me that I may end up not being able to achieve it as well as having no friends at a new school as an older student. I plan on joining clubs and getting tutors for Math and Science classes but I'm still terrified of not succeeding. :|

Any advice or support would be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Chatise19

Alright well as a 20 year old almost done with my community college 2 year degree, I have to tell you the truth. Its hard to get pop the 'social' bubble at a community college, because its a very get in get out thing, even just attending classes. MOst people have jobs or other things they do during the day, and so its like an hour or so of class and thats it. Im telling you this because Im also someone who relies on places or events in order to talk to people, I dont go into grocery stores thinking im gnna meet my new bestfriend. Advice, be really talkative and involved in class and wherever club you join. Dont just sit in the back and expect ppl to talk to you, they wont. Im not being mean, Ive been going through it for 2 years and sometimes I make little acquaintances and sometimes i come out a class not knowing anyone and vice versa. Plsss try, I didnt try hard enough and i took shortcut classes, and its so important to out yourself out there man.


----------



## maninabox

Cliffx said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'll try to make this as short and to the point as possible. I've been in college for a while but due to screwing around and a fear of failure I'm basically starting fresh as a 22year old in the Fall. I've chosen to go to a small liberal arts college as I want a small accepting community instead of getting lost in the crowd like has happened at previous schools. I'm just worried being 22 that I'll have trouble making friendships with my classmates since by the time I graduate I'll be just shy of 26. I also want to study abroad at some point, which will most likely be during my Junior year when I'm 24 and am stupidly worrying about fitting in with people then too. =/
> 
> My dream is to be a dentist and I've just let the excuse of having a poor academic background and fear of failing hold me back from aggressively pursuing it. I've just finally gotten to the point that I don't want to screw around any longer and go all in on this dream and it terrifies me that I may end up not being able to achieve it as well as having no friends at a new school as an older student. I plan on joining clubs and getting tutors for Math and Science classes but I'm still terrified of not succeeding. :|
> 
> Any advice or support would be appreciated, thank you.


When I was in college, I knew people in their upper twenties (sometimes even early 30's), and nobody seemed to treat them any differently. If you try to worry less about the age difference, the people around you won't care, either.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I started at 21 (nearly) 22 and will finish a few months shy of 26. MY experience so far has been pretty good, I mean I feel a bit older then some of the youngins, hell my first year I came across someone who was 16! but there's also a lot of people in their twenties & over. And no one gets treated badly due to age or anything, we're all after the same thing.


----------



## Cliffx

Disarray said:


> I started at 21 (nearly) 22 and will finish a few months shy of 26. MY experience so far has been pretty good, I mean I feel a bit older then some of the youngins, hell my first year I came across someone who was 16! but there's also a lot of people in their twenties & over. And no one gets treated badly due to age or anything, we're all after the same thing.


Have you been able to make friends at your school?

Also, thank you everyone who has responded so far for your advice.


----------



## .95596

At this time there is no longer such thing as a traditional student who starts directly out of high school. In all honesty there are more students who are in their mid to late twenties to early thirties. No one will mind what age you are in the slightest. 

You should be proud that you are getting your life on track and that you have excellent goals set for yourself like study abroad and Dentistry School. My flatmates are 25 and 28 and are still stuck in university and have no goals or ambitions whatsoever. Be thankful that you have decided to take more control over your life before you end up aimless like them. I am 22 and I have accomplished more than them because I was like you and had ambitions and set priorities.

Don't worry about making friends because it might come naturally once you get into the rhythm of school. Best of luck, you will do great.


----------



## Zeppelin

From my exprience, nobody really cares. I mean, I've had 40& 50 year olds in some of my classes, and alot of people at my school are in their mid to late 20s. They are alot of vetrens from that served in Iraq & Afghanistan at my collegr, so they older too. 

nobody really cares what age you are.


----------



## Velorrei

Don't let your past mistakes hold you back. We all make mistakes, but it's how we rebound from them that matters most.

There's little place for age to come up, even if it's obvious someone is older. A lot of people are minding their own business and just trying to do well in their classes. 
Some of my classmates were 4-5 years older than me, and a lot of them really smoothly blended in, even in smaller classrooms. Even during small talk and collaboration, age rarely came up.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Cliffx said:


> Have you been able to make friends at your school?
> 
> Also, thank you everyone who has responded so far for your advice.


Sort of, I mean I've met a few people who I chat with and are friendly, e.g they say "Hi" when I walk past and it's a nice confidence boost, I'm used to been ignored. I even got invited to go rock climbing one time, but I decided not to go. I'm sure if you're a bit more proactive than I you'll make friends.

I remember when I was 19 and started college for the first time there was a number of people in their 20's, who I assumed to be my age. So it may not even be an issue.


----------



## Slumknox

Honestly i cannot tell the difference between a 19 year old and a 25 year old. I think/assume everyone is 18-21 until they tell me different.


----------



## vanishingpt

My advice to you is don't be worried at all. At my university classes there's people of all ages. I study art and though most of students range from 18 to mid-20's, there are some people who are in their late 40's and they still get along with us fine. I mean sure, they hold different perspectives and life experiences for the most part, but we treat everyone the same way.

One of my closest friends started university at 24 and she gets along with us fine. Another lady in my class is in her 30's and at first she was nervous because she felt she was the oldest one there, but we all got to know each other and we really enjoy her company. My other friend is switching majors after his fourth year, so he's 22 and basically starting over. Really intelligent guy, always has something to say, his age is the last thing I think about when I talk to him. Just don't worry or dwell on it so much, you're far from old. As long as you're motivated to do well, I think that's all that matters.


----------



## always starting over

Hey, I've got the same kind of problem. 3 years of college under my belt, but I switched schools, switched majors, and don't have a job anymore. Right now I'm just trying to not get sucked back into the same procrastinating habits, which isn't going well, but otherwise, I guess you've gotta find some things to distract you while you're getting used to the new community. I mean I pretty much didn't have any friends when I first started college, then I started partying and made some friends, but then I found out they were all fake and full of s***, so I decided I needed a new start. At this point, I'd rather just have more time to myself to focus and get my career started than a big circle of friends who I probably won't even talk to in a couple years.


----------



## crazaylulu

I met one of my best guy friends in a chemistry lab this year.
He is 28. Honestly I couldn't tell the difference, I thought he was like 20! 
And he is graduating this semester and he is applying to medical school. Which means he still has at least another 8 years to go, so don't feel like you are starting too late or can't make friendships. Nobody can really tell, or really cares what your age is since they are all adults.


----------



## bornbroken

I go to university but there are plenty of old people there, I mean like 40s and 50s. 24 is still really young!! Plus in uni people tend to care a lot less about age.
For meeting people, a lot sit every other seat. It will feel like you are crowding them but ALWAYS sit right next to someone and start a conversation as soon as you sit (it is harder to start one later). If you don't click sit next to a different person next time.
Convo starters: Have you had this prof? what have you heard about this course? How's your day going? Or even.... Is this seat taken? No? Perfect, I'm BLANK by the way. *extend hand to shake*


----------

